#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > مشکل: مشکل در تنظیم همخوان کردن اداب آودیشن

## pc repairman

سلام . میخوام با نرم افزار آداب آودیشن کار کنم ولی ارور میده که نمونه ورودی و خروجی مطابق نیست . یه همچین چیزی . بعد میگه از کنترل پنل یه کارایی بکنید ! که میخواستم راهنمایی کنید . متشکرم .

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_rojin

شما باید نوع کارت صدا و نوع دستگاه انکودر رو در قسمت اینپوت و اوتپوت ست کنید 

Capture.JPG

----------

